# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pictures of my Apisto cacatuoides



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

here's 4 pics im proud of. just wanted to share.



















































edit, oh shooot. forgot to post it in the fish photo forum.

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Sat March 13 2004 at 01:33 PM.]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Sat March 20 2004 at 07:08 AM.]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Mon March 22 2004 at 12:28 PM.]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Mon March 22 2004 at 12:28 PM.]


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

here's 4 pics im proud of. just wanted to share.



















































edit, oh shooot. forgot to post it in the fish photo forum.

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Sat March 13 2004 at 01:33 PM.]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Sat March 20 2004 at 07:08 AM.]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Mon March 22 2004 at 12:28 PM.]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Mon March 22 2004 at 12:28 PM.]


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Very pretty fish! Look kind of like mutant guppies on steroids









Very nice









Click here to see my tanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2004)

Those are very nice. Well done.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm getting a broken link to the pictures.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

yes sorry everyone, the server i hosted the pics on took them offline as i exceeded my bandwidth. but i put put 2 new pics since i lost all the rest that was all on my webspace.


----------



## imported_molahs4 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have been interested in these fish for a while. Can you tell us a bit more about the rest of the tank and A.c.'s habits?

Thanks. Beautiful fish.

-Scott
tank specs and bad pictures


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

That's gorgeous picture of a gorgeous fish! From my experience with these fish I would be cautious with selecting tankmates. These fish are rather stupid and are extremly slow eaters. Putting them in a tank of peaceful fish does not solve a big problem. These fish do not notice food in the tank until the last bit is available. I couldn't keep mine with cardinal tetras because the darn fish didn't know lunch was served. 

Maybe someone hear can recommend some good tankmates for these fish.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

mine are really agressive eaters.

i keep them in a 10g with emerald rasaboras (11), 1 rummy nose (rest died), sterbai corys, bushy nose plec, khuli loaches, and few other fish. its quite over stocked, but i get through it with 3-4 water changes a week (20%each) and heavily planted tank.


----------

